# Hi, I need help with connecting an Acer Chromebook to the in



## Kalifornia (Dec 31, 2017)

. My Chromebook suddenly is blocking me from connecting to the internet. I keep getting a message that my password is incorrect and it is not. I have Rebooted with no luck.


----------



## SpywareDr (Mar 31, 2014)

How do you normally connect to the internet? Wired, wireless? Who's your ISP (Internet Service Provider)? Is your CapsLock key Off or On?


----------

